# Clockwork Recovery Nandroid Help



## greenbaum (Jun 24, 2011)

So I have made many Nandroid backups with Clockwork Recovery. For purposes of keeping track, I have renamed the ones I made in straight recovery and named with spaces the ones I made through ROM Manager. I have since learned this is not good and is the reason I get MD5 errors when trying to restore them. Is there any way to fix this or should they just be deleted at this point? I am using a Droid X and this was done in Froyo and Gingerbread if that matters.

Thanks.


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

I think it is relly up to you. What I would do is make a current and then go back and reload. I had issues when naming my backups and they would not restore at all. If you need a space then I would use an underscore. If your restores are successful then rename and save if not delete. I back up once a week but only keep a months worth of back ups personally. Not sure if my opinion will help but I hope so.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to DX forum u will prob get more help here.


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

I think it's safe to rename them. If it doesn't work it still won't flash. Just get rid of the spaces. Renaming is ok, just don't use unusual symbols or spaces. Periods and underscores are ok. What I do is leave the number its assigned and add a prefix. If you want a space just use an under_score. I have not had any md5 issues with renaming.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

greenbaum said:


> So I have made many Nandroid backups with Clockwork Recovery. For purposes of keeping track, I have renamed the ones I made in straight recovery and named with spaces the ones I made through ROM Manager. I have since learned this is not good and is the reason I get MD5 errors when trying to restore them. Is there any way to fix this or should they just be deleted at this point? I am using a Droid X and this was done in Froyo and Gingerbread if that matters.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah your fine to rename them. Like others have said just don't use spaces, stick with periods and under scores.


----------



## alpha25100 (Jun 11, 2011)

cjcross22 said:


> Yeah your fine to rename them. Like others have said just don't use spaces, stick with periods and under scores.


Uh oh, I've renamed with a space?! am I too late to correct? Is it corrupt now? should I just start another back up?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

alpha25100 said:


> Uh oh, I've renamed with a space?! am I too late to correct? Is it corrupt now? should I just start another back up?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Your fine, you can still correct this. It is not corrupted.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

alpha25100 said:


> Uh oh, I've renamed with a space?! am I too late to correct? Is it corrupt now? should I just start another back up?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


like they said u can just correct it...but u can also make a another backup just to be safe. i mean it only takes like 5 mins.


----------

